# ZAYA!!!



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Cracked it open tonite, I think I've died and gone to heaven :dr:dr
Steve.....many Thanks, and Thanks to your rum mule too:tu:tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Can I come over for a drink?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats, Dave. I love me some Zaya. I hope this is the Guatemalan variety!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Congrats, Dave. I love me some Zaya. I hope this is the *Guatemalan* variety!


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> :tu:tu:tu


Kick ass, man. Come down to Casa Mean D. I've got 4 bottles, we can crack one.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Darrell said:


> Kick ass, man. Come down to Casa Mean D. I've got 4 bottles, we can crack one.


They are fake. Send then to me for proper disposal.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

pnoon said:


> They are fake. Send then to me for proper disposal.


:r

Come on down Peter. You can have a glass or two.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> Come on down Peter. You can have a glass or two.


As I said, send the bottles to me. I have my own glass.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

pnoon said:


> As I said, send the bottles to me. I have my own glass.


You greedy old man.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Darrell said:


> You greedy old man.


Busted.


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Glad you like it Dave:ss Having a hard time getting any online places to ship it to me without jumping through hoops and signing a waiver in case it gets confiscated. The place I ordered your other bottle and mine from played this game, so I am still looking for a place to get 3-4 May be the last bottle, so savor it.


----------



## Satch (Apr 17, 2007)

I picked up a bottle of Zaya the other day but have not cracked it open yet. I usually drink Scotch neat. What is the preferred way to drink this?


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Neat. It's nothing at all like Scotch though.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

If you want to try a scotch lover's rum might I suggest Saint James from Martinque. 43%

http://www.hitimewine.net/istar.asp?a=6&id=162099!1107


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Satch said:


> I picked up a bottle of Zaya the other day but have not cracked it open yet. I usually drink Scotch neat. What is the preferred way to drink this?


I like an ice cube in mine.


----------



## UPHOTO (May 21, 2008)

Just bought a bottle today at a local liquor store. It's the new version.

About to crack it open in the next few minutes to try it for the first time.

Thinking an ice cube is the way to go for me at first.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

UPHOTO said:


> It's the new version.


That does not count.


----------



## UPHOTO (May 21, 2008)

Darrell said:


> That does not count.


DON'T SAY THAT!!!!!!

:dr

I've never had the old version so it works for me. :tu


----------



## Satch (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will report back after the weekend. Most rum I've had has always been mixed with something. Looking forward to trying some good stuff neat.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

UPHOTO said:


> I've never had the old version so it works for me. :tu


Excellent, post a review when you get around to trying it. I'd love to hear what someone thinks of this rum without comparing it to the outgoing version.


----------



## Bluehammer (Aug 22, 2008)

If anyone knows of a bottle of the old version still in the state of Arizona, please let me know. :dr

I caught the whole change over about 4 months too late.


----------

